# Tiger Amazon Tree Boas being Born...



## UrbanJungles (Aug 11, 2009)

Fun day...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CL-wJ2rjWUw&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CL-wJ2rjWUw&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## moose35 (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome video dude.
how many did she have?



     moose


----------



## Franklin (Aug 12, 2009)

wow live birth for those guys seems craZy! so skinny and them moving around so much, like 1:15-1:30, seems so active!!

good looking critters! have any pictures?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 12, 2009)

moose35 said:


> awesome video dude.
> how many did she have?
> moose


11, I think you need a tree boa man....



Franklin said:


> wow live birth for those guys seems craZy! so skinny and them moving around so much, like 1:15-1:30, seems so active!!
> 
> good looking critters! have any pictures?


Yes, they are amazingly active right as they come out!  No pics yet, they are resting and getting ready to shed but here are some from the last litter...


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 12, 2009)

wow!  those from last year and hot!!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 12, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> 11, I think you need a tree boa man....


they scare me.
i had a bad experience with a snake bag with 2or3 of them in it.
when i was working at a pet store and the bag came unlabled.
so i tried to feel the bag to get an idea of what was inside.

now i'm being bitting by who knows what THROUGH the snake bag.
i thought for sure there were some hot snakes in there.
and i was bleeding everywhere.
so i got the bag on the floor. opened it up. and out popped some really really nasty WC tree boas.making more holes in me. till i got them in some kind of enclosures for the time being.


plus i'm broke right now 

but they sure are pretty.


         moose


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 15, 2009)

So you are telling me you are SCARED of them Tom?  LoL
If you want one, you know where to find me...


----------



## JC50 (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome.They only get better looking as they mature.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Aug 15, 2009)

Poor thing needs an Epidural!!!  lol
Neat video.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 15, 2009)

JC50 said:


> Awesome.They only get better looking as they mature.


Thank you , they really do get incredible as they mature!


----------



## JC50 (Aug 16, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Thank you , they really do get incredible as they mature!


I new a person who also bred them,so i got to see them from the time they were born until young adult.Having that opportunity,i can say that pictures do not do them any justice.


----------



## Franklin (Aug 16, 2009)

beautiful! i love ATB's they are fun mean snakes, and VERY easy to deal with.

much easier than my yellow rat snakes!


----------



## Eric_Weintraub (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow congrats!! I havent seen tiger amazons in awhile, these guys are by far in my top five favorite snakes. If you don't mind me asking what do these guys usually start out at?
Peace,
Eric Weintraub


----------



## moose35 (Aug 16, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> So you are telling me you are SCARED of them Tom?  LoL
> If you want one, you know where to find me...


yes thats what i said...they scare me.



              moose


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 17, 2009)

Eric_Weintraub said:


> Wow congrats!! I havent seen tiger amazons in awhile, these guys are by far in my top five favorite snakes. If you don't mind me asking what do these guys usually start out at?
> Peace,
> Eric Weintraub


Hi Eric, if you'd like details feel free to PM me.



moose35 said:


> yes thats what i said...they scare me.
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Just messin' with you man...you've got alot fo stuff that scares me too (Ahh my eye!)



Franklin said:


> beautiful! i love ATB's they are fun mean snakes, and VERY easy to deal with.
> 
> much easier than my yellow rat snakes!


Agreed, thy are nippy but they don't want to kill you like some North American Ratsnakes and Water Snakes do.  By far one of my favorite species.

You guys can check out more pics/videos/podcasts at my website, www.[B]UrbanJungles.com[/B] which is completely dedicated to treeboas.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 17, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Just messin' with you man...you've got alot fo stuff that scares me too (Ahh my eye!)


i know your messing with me..what else is new?

are you ready for some of those yet?
i'm tired of wearing goggles around the house.



                 moose


----------



## Dillon (Aug 17, 2009)

I love how you have Dj Shadow " Organ Donor " playing, man.

Fricking awesome choice of music, buddy!

Nice snakes!!!


----------



## Moltar (Aug 18, 2009)

Dillon said:


> I love how you have Dj Shadow " Organ Donor " playing, man.
> 
> Fricking awesome choice of music, buddy!



Ditto. _No wonder the sound has so much body... _:clap: :clap: 

And yes, great snakes and great footage too.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 19, 2009)

moose35 said:


> i know your messing with me..what else is new?
> 
> are you ready for some of those yet?
> i'm tired of wearing goggles around the house.
> moose


Ya man, lemme know...I am out, nothing came of the last group.



Dillon said:


> I love how you have Dj Shadow " Organ Donor " playing, man.
> 
> Fricking awesome choice of music, buddy!
> 
> Nice snakes!!!





etown_411 said:


> Ditto. _No wonder the sound has so much body... _:clap: :clap:
> 
> And yes, great snakes and great footage too.


Thanks Guys, this DJ Shadow song is quite catchy and I thought fitting for the video...


----------



## PiXeL (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.pixel.wgz.cz/snakes/corallus-hortulanus.html


----------

